# 5tbt raffle CLOSED! UPDATED WINNERS POSTED PLEASE CHECK AGAIN!!!



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 30, 2015)

*so heres an updated list 

TheCreeperHugz won azukitan art!
Hyogo won Lilliee art!
InfinityFlames won honeyprince art!
Pengutango won mewmewmewm art!
Pengutango won buuunii art!
Poppet won ardrey art!
Allycat won finnian art! 
Finnin won poppet art!
emmatheweirdo won MC4pros art!
Desy won kyokon art!
Cam won emmatheweirdo art!
Norski won emmathewirdo art!
Nidalee won inthenameofsweden art!
Nidalee won neko-loverx3 art!


Thank you for everyone who entered!! *

Hello!
I've noticed over my time here that a lot of amazing artists have their slots taken over quickly or are just to expensive for those not able to sell their art as easily. 
So I've decided to open an art raffle!! 
There will be 14 winners in this raffle, each person will be getting a different artists art beside a pair who will both get art form emmatheweirdo. 

*Rules/Information*

 Each ticket will cost 5 bells
 You may purchase unlimited tickets 
 If you get someone to enter please have them write your username in their comment and you'll get an extra ticket for free (up to 5 new users per person) 
 Each user will get their ticket(s) assigned to them at the end of the raffle by a random number generator. I will comment each users ticket(s) number(s) then I will assign each artist a random number by a random number generator and whoever is lucky enough to get said artists number wins! This way we'll have a totally random raffle uwu 
*How to Enter*

 Comment 'I would like to buy *number* tickets.' 
 If you were recommended by someone else to join add 'I was recommended by *username*' after the first part. 
 Send the bells to me (neko-loverx3)

*Artists Examples* 


Spoiler: azukitan



3 flat-colored headshots or 2 flat-colored waist-ups 







Spoiler: Lilliee



1 chibi 






Spoiler: honeyprince



3-4 single character art or 2 couple art 






Spoiler: Mewmewmewm



2 chibis
 





Spoiler: *new* buuunii



1 couple or 1 single with a villager






Spoiler: *new*ardrey



2 detailed chibis






Spoiler: *new*Finnian



I chibi
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2cyh101&s=8





Spoiler: poppet



1 chibi
http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/032/5/0/gnoxiam_by_peoyne-d8g88oe.png 
(ugh sorry i reached image limit D,: )





Spoiler: *new* MC4pros



3 chibis 
http://imgur.com/bKRZVRs,MEVcjyY,IG...UaX,w2xWXYC,H2Imogz,wMKnwFS,gMbwYnI,U3OFBFv#0





Spoiler: *new*kyukon



To be determined amount 
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/059/c/c/akumanocrimsonbloop_by_kyugami-d8jvy9g.png





Spoiler: emmatheweirdo



mayor or oc, some anthro accepted -> http://i.imgur.com/417FzmI.png

Second winner, they wish to split up the prizes so two people get their art~

mayor or oc, some anthro allowed -> http://40.media.tumblr.com/ef566b9f8f7ff3d7bf87a8fc214853ce/tumblr_nj5ve7LoTm1ta3g8do1_400.png -> mayor or oc, some anthro allowed
(links because I hit image limit D: )





Spoiler: inthenameofSweden



coloured and shaded bust of a humanoid mayor/OC 






Spoiler: neko-loverx3



2 single head shots or 1 couple head shot, or ,one chibi couple drawing or 2 single chibis 




*Q&A*
Q: Can I be an artist in the raffle? 
A: Yes you may! I will be picky, though but feel free to _comment on my page_ and _include examples of the art you'll be offering._ 

Q: Who will end up with the bells collected? 
A: All of us artists will split the bells evenly~

Q: Can I exit the raffle and get my bells back? 
A: If you absolutely need to yes. But only while the raffle is still going. After the raffle is closed (even if the artists number haven't be assigned or your own ticket(s) number(s) haven't been assigned) I will not offer a refund. 

♛ Have fun and good luck! 
♛ Ending date is February 28th at 8pm est 



Spoiler: entries, I'll be updating ~ once a day and add your name/ticket amount after you've paid



azukitan = 3 tickets *free because art*
Lilliee= 3 tickets *free because art*
honeyprince= 3 tickets *free because art*
Mewmewmewm= 3 tickets *free because art*
buuunii= 3 tickets *free because art*
ardrey= 3 tickets *free because art*
emmatheweirdo= 3 tickets *free because art*
inthenameofSweden= 3 tickets *free because art*
neko-loverx3= 3 tickets *free because art*
poppet = 3 tickets *free because art*
MC4pros = 3 tickets *free because art*
finnin = 3 tickets *free because art*
aleshapie = 20 tickets 
Apple2012 = 1 ticket 
The Hidden Owl = 20 tickets 
lynn105 = 20 tickets 
Hyogo = 11 tickets
roroselle = 10 tickets 
DarkOnyx = 2 tickets 
ADanishMuffin = 3 tickets 
Royce = 1 ticket 
Emzy = 1 ticket
Sej = 2 tickets 
snapdragon = 5 tickets 
Shirohibiki = 20 tickets 
The Peanut Butter Fish = 15 tickets 
DaCoSim = 10 tickets 
Rebeth13 = 5 tickets 
poppet = 20 tickets
Mango = 20 tickets 
emmatheweirdo = 20 tickets 
Norski = 20 tickets
Cam = 20 tickets 
Mr. Marowak = 11 tickets 
Nidalee = 100 tickets (Wow thank you so much!! Good luck dear) 
Kammeh = 50 tickets 
Nanobyte = 7 tickets 
Evee, Beau, and Kyle = 20 tickets
emmatheweirdo = 12 tickets 
Amilee = 3 tickets 
gnoixaim = 100 tickets (Wow thank you so much!! Good luck dear) 
Pnixie = 5 tickets
TheCreeperHugz = 10 tickets
Beardo = 10 tickets 
Saint_Jimmy = 26 tickets 
squirelT=1 ticket
snapdragon = 5 tickets
InfinityFlames = 20 tickets
DrewDiddy1996 = 5 tickets
Hyogo = 24 tickets
DrewDiddy1996 = 5 tickets
desy = 3 tickets
Alvery = 10 tickets
KainAronoele = 22 tickets
Adventure9 = 4 tickets
InfinityFlames = 20 tickets
*Evee, Beau, and Kyle* = 20 tickets
desy = 10 tickets
LeilaChan = 3 tickets
GoldieJoan = 5 tickets 
Vizionari = 10 tickets 
Norski = 20 tickets 
aleshapie = 40 tickets
Cam = 40 tickets
Cam = 40 tickets 
pengutango = 20 tickets 
poppet = 50 tickets
Hyogo = 15 tickets
Allycat = 5 tickets
Kammeh = 10 tickets
Evee, Beau, and Kyle = 20 tickets
gnoixaim = 100 tickets (Wow thank you so much!! Good luck dear) 
desy = 6 tickets


----------



## buuunii (Jan 30, 2015)

This is so cool oh my god!!


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 30, 2015)

I would like to buy 20 tickets! Sending the TBT now!

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> This is so cool oh my god!!



And why aren't you participating, buns?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2015)

I would like to buy 1 ticket.


----------



## buuunii (Jan 30, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> I would like to buy 20 tickets! Sending the TBT now!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I want to!! >:'D


----------



## Virals (Jan 30, 2015)

OO: art raffles are radical too bad my luck is garbage lmfao


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 30, 2015)

Good luck with this ^.^ I may buy some entries soon


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 30, 2015)

Buying 20 Tickets!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 30, 2015)

I would like to buy 20 tickets >>>::::^))

this is such a cool idea though woah


----------



## LaceGloves (Jan 30, 2015)

I looove this idea! 
Imma buy tickets later.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 30, 2015)

I keep forgetting to send in my examples ;w; Sorry neko bbu :c I'll do that now, I've just been busy sigh
also, you said we were allowed to enter as well yes? c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 30, 2015)

this is so hella im excited


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Virals said:


> OO: art raffles are radical too bad my luck is garbage lmfao



I feel you so strongly my god.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> I keep forgetting to send in my examples ;w; Sorry neko bbu :c I'll do that now, I've just been busy sigh
> also, you said we were allowed to enter as well yes? c:



Ah its okay qt i tots understand ;w; 
Yes you are~~ 
//cries over your icon

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> this is so hella im excited



Awh thank you ;w; as am I uvu never thought i'll get so many awesome artists to work with me!


----------



## doveling (Jan 30, 2015)

interesting!! i'll buy 20 : >


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 30, 2015)

alrighty, im  buying 20 tickets as well. i have awful luck but oh well ;p good luck everyone~


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 30, 2015)

Since majority of the common day users who're wanting art are buying tickets, I might aswell get in on this even though my chances are very VERY slim, but why not?

I'll take 11 tickets for now.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 30, 2015)

so will this tbt be split evenly among the participating artists?

if yes i can buy 100 tickets. pls let me know!


----------



## roroselle (Jan 30, 2015)

I would like to buy *10 tickets* :3 for now haha 
so excited for this!


----------



## sej (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd like to buy 2 tickets please!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 31, 2015)

I wish I had tbt. But I can only buy 2 tickets atm.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi, I would love to buy 3 tickets for 15 TBT Bells! I'll send them over now. 

Also, this is a really neat idea! Thanks to all the artists hosting this, and good luck to everyone who entered! Especially me... hehehe


----------



## Zane (Jan 31, 2015)

Bumpy


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 31, 2015)

I won't be able to update the user list tonight but tomorrow evening I'll be abouncing a new artist and updating the users list uwu

Off to Harry Potter universal studious so I'll reply to messages tomorrow night~~


----------



## Royce (Jan 31, 2015)

il buy 1 ticket


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 31, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> so will this tbt be split evenly among the participating artists?
> 
> if yes i can buy 100 tickets. pls let me know!



I don't think anyone answered this so yes. Pretty sure it'll be after when the raffle ends.

Good luck everyone! Looking forward to see the new artist. ^^


----------



## buuunii (Jan 31, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> I won't be able to update the user list tonight but tomorrow evening I'll be abouncing a new artist and updating the users list uwu
> 
> Off to Harry Potter universal studious so I'll reply to messages tomorrow night~~


DID YOU GET INTO THE SPECIAL EVENT OH GOD PLEASE TELL ME WHAT ITS LIKE


----------



## Emzy (Feb 1, 2015)

can i buy 1 
i wish i could join OTL screw school crais


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 1, 2015)

buuunii said:


> DID YOU GET INTO THE SPECIAL EVENT OH GOD PLEASE TELL ME WHAT ITS LIKE



Not going to lie so far I am exceedingly disappointed. The planning for the autograph session was atrocious at best and now we have to wait 3 hours before the park even opens because we needed to get in line early. 
Apparently people came from the hotel so they got in line earlier then was possable for the rest of us just driving so we were put at an unfair disadvantage. On top of that they chose the apparently* 350 people hours before the pamflet told us the event was happening so that happened. So basically we came in on time, were apparently not on lime, got misinformed by literally everyone, and now have to wait hours so we can enter the park to try to get into the other events hopefully. 
*they never actually told us till this morning after we weren't picked the exact number of tickets it was just 'a limited quantity on first come basis' which is super flipping vauge and leads us to think that out of the 1,000's of people they would have at least ~500 or so. So add that as another unclear bautchy explanation.


----------



## buuunii (Feb 1, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Not going to lie so far I am exceedingly disappointed. The planning for the autograph session was atrocious at best and now we have to wait 3 hours before the park even opens because we needed to get in line early.
> Apparently people came from the hotel so they got in line earlier then was possable for the rest of us just driving so we were put at an unfair disadvantage. On top of that they chose the apparently* 350 people hours before the pamflet told us the event was happening so that happened. So basically we came in on time, were apparently not on lime, got misinformed by literally everyone, and now have to wait hours so we can enter the park to try to get into the other events hopefully.
> *they never actually told us till this morning after we weren't picked the exact number of tickets it was just 'a limited quantity on first come basis' which is super flipping vauge and leads us to think that out of the 1,000's of people they would have at least ~500 or so. So add that as another unclear bautchy explanation.



I'm so sorry. I'll kick their butts for you :<


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 1, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I'm so sorry. I'll kick their butts for you :<



//wow that's a block of text sorry I wanted to rant whoops lol// 
Ah it's not your fault :,) 
Awh bby thank you ;u;


----------



## buuunii (Feb 1, 2015)

The problem is that yes the hotel guests have favoritism because they bought a specific package that allows them early access, guarantee access to just about every event, and are alllwed to stay after the park closes for another special event (which I think was only yesterday and friday). Before the park closes for those events in which only hotel access was allowed after the "seats filled up" they would allow others to come in. That's why you would have to get in early. Unfortunetly the package that the hotel guests bought, which were like $700-$800, were sold out within two weeks. So you would've had to known about it in advance as well as what you could do as a guest without this package. You are allowed into the park to see the other stuff but you should've bet only on seein the expo, movie, minor events happening, not something as big as the autograph session. But needless to say I'm sorry your experience was so bad :/


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 1, 2015)

buuunii said:


> The problem is that yes the hotel guests have favoritism because they bought a specific package that allows them early access, guarantee access to just about every event, and are alllwed to stay after the park closes for another special event (which I think was only yesterday and friday). Before the park closes for those events in which only hotel access was allowed after the "seats filled up" they would allow others to come in. That's why you would have to get in early. Unfortunetly the package that the hotel guests bought, which were like $700-$800, were sold out within two weeks. So you would've had to known about it in advance as well as what you could do as a guest without this package. You are allowed into the park to see the other stuff but you should've bet only on seein the expo, movie, minor events happening, not something as big as the autograph session. But needless to say I'm sorry your experience was so bad :/



The favoritism at Universal actually really isn't fair. Like I understand that it costs a lot but the fact is that year memebership users already spend a crap tun on the memebership and we're treated like crap unless we're staying at a hotel //sigh 

Well I'm at the duiling exhibit so I guess hopefully this day will turn around 

I just got a hp pin for free uwu whoop whoop


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello! I would like to buy 5 tickets please!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 1, 2015)

I'll be able to update the list a little early hopefully  
We're leaving orlando early so whoop whoop for you guys~


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 1, 2015)

Bumpity bumpity~ (＞人＜


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Everything is updated and I added/updated the artists list


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 1, 2015)

I would like to buy 15 tickets.


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi!!! This is so super awesomely fantabulous!!!

I would like to buy 10 tickets please!!! I may buy more later if that's possible too


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Hi!!! This is so super awesomely fantabulous!!!
> 
> I would like to buy 10 tickets please!!! I may buy more later if that's possible too



You can buy as many tickets as you want at any time while the raffle is running


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 1, 2015)

I would like to buy 5 tickets please! (Also if I buy more tickets I should just post again right?)


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> I would like to buy 5 tickets please! (Also if I buy more tickets I should just post again right?)



Correct~


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 2, 2015)

Please add the amount of tickets you're buying when you're sending the bells  
It just makes my life easier so I can copy and paste lolol


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 2, 2015)

Such a fantastic idea! Quick question - can we buy tickets for someone else (i.e. I'd like 50 tickets, but to go to this user)?

(psss you have azukitan in two spoilers~ XD)


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 2, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> Such a fantastic idea! Quick question - can we buy tickets for someone else (i.e. I'd like 50 tickets, but to go to this user)?
> 
> (psss you have azukitan in two spoilers~ XD)



Yes you can  just let me know when you're buying them who I should credit to~ 
Oh thank you!! I'll correct that when I get home C: thanks again!!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 2, 2015)

currently updating the list~ thanks for being understanding of how late I update everyone ;w;


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 2, 2015)

Soooo tempted to enter, so many great artists are participating <3 ; v ; Thank you for doing this! I will most likely enter later on <333


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm off to school so I won't be able to update for a few hours~~


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 3, 2015)

Lunch time bump uwu


----------



## Mango (Feb 3, 2015)

WITH BUUNII IN IT IM SO TEMPTED


----------



## lazuli (Feb 3, 2015)

im kinda tempted to be an artist for this but im busy with commissions lmao


----------



## Mango (Feb 3, 2015)

20 tickets pleasee


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 4, 2015)

computertrash said:


> im kinda tempted to be an artist for this but im busy with commissions lmao



I really need to work on my commissions //whoops


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 4, 2015)

I updated the list  

Please tell me if you don't see yourself in the 'purchased tickets' area


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 4, 2015)

*buys 20*


----------



## samsquared (Feb 4, 2015)

This is seriously the best idea ever. I am screaming rn
Wish I saved more TBT so I had a decent chance of winning some of this art...


----------



## tobi! (Feb 4, 2015)

I would like to buy 20 tickets.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 5, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> This is seriously the best idea ever. I am screaming rn
> Wish I saved more TBT so I had a decent chance of winning some of this art...



Thank you ;w; 
I'm glad you like the idea~~ uwu


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Afternoon bump  
Got a few more art offers so I'll check on those soon~


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 6, 2015)

Wahhh sorry I fell asleep before I updated the list!!! I'll do it in a few hours after my headache goes away. 
Sorry guys!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 6, 2015)

All updated~ 
Please let me know if you don't see your name on the list and you already payed uwu


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 6, 2015)

I would like to buy 20 tickets, please!


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Feb 6, 2015)

I would like to buy 11 tickets, please


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'll be updating the most recent posts tomorrow  sorry xD


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 6, 2015)

I would like to buy 100 tickets ;-;


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 6, 2015)

This is great, guys. : ) I'll enter probably closer to the ending date. It's awesome to know that the bells are going to be split between the artists!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 6, 2015)

I lied and updated early whoops (;



Amissapanda said:


> This is great, guys. : ) I'll enter probably closer to the ending date. It's awesome to know that the bells are going to be split between the artists!


 yeah I didn't want to monopolize all those bells (what would i do with all them anyway?? They're to many lol) so splitting them seemed like the only fair thing to do and added a little initiative to join as an artist lol


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 6, 2015)

I'll buy 50 entries. ^^


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 7, 2015)

Breakfast bump


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 7, 2015)

Afternoon bump


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm so tired so I'm gtg update the list in the morning so Ye sorry D:


----------



## azukitan (Feb 8, 2015)

No worries! Generally-speaking, you've been staying on top of things, and we appreciate it!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 8, 2015)

azukitan said:


> No worries! Generally-speaking, you've been staying on top of things, and we appreciate it!



Thank you ;w;


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 8, 2015)

everything is updated~


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello! I'd like to buy seven tickets, please.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 8, 2015)

Ill add new people later tonight uwu


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 9, 2015)

Everything is updated


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 9, 2015)

I would like to buy 20 entries for 100 tbt please


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 10, 2015)

Whoops I'll add last nights person in today's batch


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 10, 2015)

buying another 12 to greater my chances c;
sending the tbt now!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 10, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> buying another 12 to greater my chances c;
> sending the tbt now!



Awh okay I'll update stuff later today thanks cutie uwu


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 11, 2015)

I feel asleep D: 
I'll update it tonight. Sorry ):


----------



## Amilee (Feb 11, 2015)

i want to buy 3 tickets!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 11, 2015)

Ah I remembered I have to do something tonight so I'll be a little late updating! Sorry guys


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 11, 2015)

I would like to buy 100 tickets. because y not （ミ￣ー￣ミ）


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 11, 2015)

I updated everything! Whoop whoop for finishing up everything early~


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 12, 2015)

Bump~


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 13, 2015)

I'll be adding a new artist tonight so look out~!


----------



## Pnixie (Feb 13, 2015)

I would like to buy 5 tickets, please


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 13, 2015)

everything is updated~! C:


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 14, 2015)

Happy valentines day everyone uwu


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 15, 2015)

bumpty bump


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 15, 2015)

I would like to buy 10 tickets please! <3


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 15, 2015)

everything is updated~


----------



## Beardo (Feb 15, 2015)

I want 10 tickets!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 15, 2015)

eep, I'm excited to be a part of the raffle~ Thank you for adding me~


----------



## unintentional (Feb 15, 2015)

I would like to buy 26 tickets.  I hope I did that math right.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 15, 2015)

Everything is updated early because I had to edit and artists drawing information uwu


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 16, 2015)

Bump for lunch time lol


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 16, 2015)

I'll buy 5 tickets. Oh, do I get 3 tickets for becoming an artist in the raffle?


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 17, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I'll buy 5 tickets. Oh, do I get 3 tickets for becoming an artist in the raffle?



Yes you dooo I'll toss your tickets in there in a few uwu


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 17, 2015)

Everything is happily updated again whoop whoop


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 18, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Hyperpesta (Feb 18, 2015)

Ill Buy 2 tickets i guess.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Unless you send the money I won't be able to put your name on the list sorry ): 
So make sure to send the money~


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 19, 2015)

bump uwu


----------



## squirelT (Feb 20, 2015)

I would like to buy 1 ticket.
Sending the tbt now.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 21, 2015)

Bumping this lovely thread ❤


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 21, 2015)

Forgot to update last night sorry!!!


----------



## azukitan (Feb 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 24, 2015)

Wah I feel asleep way to early again sorry. I'll update soon


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 24, 2015)

Everything is updated~


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 25, 2015)

bump! and could i please buy 5 more tickets? i'll send you the 25 tbt 

- - - Post Merge - - -

sent!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 25, 2015)

I would like to buy 20 tickets.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll be updating a little late because I have club stuff tonight. Sorry guys!


----------



## cheezyfries (Feb 26, 2015)

i'd like to buy ten tickets please~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 26, 2015)

I would like to buy 5 tickets. ^-^


----------



## Finnian (Feb 27, 2015)

I wanna be one of these artist things in this raffle thing.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll be closing this tomorrow at 8est


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 27, 2015)

Blech, I'll buy 24 more tickets, sending the bells now.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll be updating in the evening~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd like to buy 5 more tickets~


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 27, 2015)

I need buy tickets ;-;


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 27, 2015)

I bought 20 tickets but my name isn't on the list?


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi can I buy 70 tickets? ;_;


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 27, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> I bought 20 tickets but my name isn't on the list?




If you purchased them within the last 2-3 days then I just haven't updated the list yet  
But if you purchased them before that please let me know so I can look into it my log and check and make sure then add you to the list!


----------



## cheezyfries (Feb 27, 2015)

(sorry this is so late notice) but could i please get a refund? i'm saving up for something~


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 27, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> (sorry this is so late notice) but could i please get a refund? i'm saving up for something~



I will refund them but please don't buy something that you're not fully committed to. Its only been a day and you're 'saving up for something' that somehow you didn't need yesterday. I would have got it if you bought them a week or so ago but not only a day...


----------



## desy (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd like to buy 3 tickets please!


----------



## Alvery (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd like to buy 10 tickets, please! c:


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 27, 2015)

Why not..
I'd like to buy 22 tickets (110 tbt) ^^


----------



## Adventure9 (Feb 27, 2015)

I would like to buy 4 tickets please and thank you


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm so excited for tomorrow!!! >v< Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> If you purchased them within the last 2-3 days then I just haven't updated the list yet
> But if you purchased them before that please let me know so I can look into it my log and check and make sure then add you to the list!



Whew okay I was a little scared there


*I'd like to buy 20 more tickets :3*


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Whew okay I was a little scared there
> 
> 
> *I'd like to buy 20 more tickets :3*




Sorry about that!! I'll be updating around 12 est


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 28, 2015)

I would like to buy 20 more tickets  sending tbt


----------



## desy (Feb 28, 2015)

I'd like to buy another 10 tickets please!


----------



## LeilaChan (Feb 28, 2015)

I'll buy 3 tickets  sending the tbt


----------



## Pearls (Feb 28, 2015)

Can I buy 5 tickets? That's 25 tbt right? I'll send it now.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

I would like to buy 10 tickets, please :3


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Sorry about that!! I'll be updating around 12 est



Okayy


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

Quick update: 
Mypetitcakes is removed because its  been a month and they still haven't responded to my posts after they sent me on saying they wanted to join as an artist over a month ago. Im really sorry about this... 
But! We have a new artist: Finnian //whoop whoop

Everything us updated so please tell me if I got something wrong/your name isn't up there!!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

I purchased a second set of 20 last night. I should have a total of 40


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> I purchased a second set of 20 last night. I should have a total of 40



You're 6th up from the bottom


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

I know but it says I have 20 tickets not 40 ;-;


I purchased 20 twice at separate times (The latest one was last night)


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> I know but it says I have 20 tickets not 40 ;-;
> I purchased 20 twice at separate times (The latest one was last night)






That should clear that right up ;w; sorry I don't combine them because its easier to just list people twice ;-;


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Ohhhhhh, sorry for the trouble >.<


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Ohhhhhh, sorry for the trouble >.<



Ah its totally fine, its my fault for being confusing ;w;


----------



## tobi! (Feb 28, 2015)

Question: 
It says there will be 7 winners but there are 12 artists. Is this a mistake or will the winners get more than one artist?

Also, I'd like to buy 20 tickets.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

Norski said:


> Question:
> It says there will be 7 winners but there are 12 artists. Is this a mistake will the winners get more than one artist?
> 
> Also, I'd like to buy 20 tickets.



Wah that was from the beginning when there was only 7 artists //whoops 
I'll go fix that rn thanks for bringing that to my attention!! But to answer your question there will be 13 winners because one artist is giving art to two winners


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 28, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> View attachment 85378
> 
> That should clear that right up ;w; sorry I don't combine them because its easier to just list people twice ;-;



ah ty for the explanation, i was confused too...although i could have just read through the entire list xD


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 28, 2015)

I would like to buy another 40 tickets, please. Sending the TBT now.


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 28, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Quick update:
> Mypetitcakes is removed because its  been a month and they still haven't responded to my posts after they sent me on saying they wanted to join as an artist over a month ago. Im really sorry about this...
> But! We have a new artist: Finnian //whoop whoop
> 
> Everything us updated so please tell me if I got something wrong/your name isn't up there!!



Awhh, Finnian is an outstanding artist. Glad she could join!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> ah ty for the explanation, i was confused too...although i could have just read through the entire list xD



Ah sorry D: glad I could clear up the confusion regardless~


----------



## kyukon (Feb 28, 2015)

Is it too late for me to join as an artist? Only six hours left but worth a shot haha.
I would be offering art like this: x | x | x | x


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

kyukon said:


> Is it too late for me to join as an artist? Only six hours left but worth a shot haha.
> I would be offering art like this: x | x | x | x



Ill add you to the list how many images will you be offering for your winner??


----------



## kyukon (Feb 28, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Ill add you to the list how many images will you be offering for your winner??


I'm not exactly sure how the artist distribution will be working out, but I guess one image per winner I'm assigned to?


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

kyukon said:


> I'm not exactly sure how the artist distribution will be working out, but I guess one image per winner I'm assigned to?



You will only have one winner


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 28, 2015)

I would like to buy 40 more tickets, please


----------



## pengutango (Feb 28, 2015)

For the hell of it, I would like to buy 20 tickets.


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)

damn i'd like to get 50 more please if thats ok!
i'll send now //mobile slow oohhh


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Ehhh, 15 more because why not


----------



## Allycat (Feb 28, 2015)

I'll buy 5 tickets, seeing that there's only an hour left.


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 28, 2015)

I'll buy 10 more tickets ;v;"


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 28, 2015)

I will buy 20 more


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 28, 2015)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 28, 2015)

I'll buy 100 more tickets 8)


----------



## desy (Feb 28, 2015)

I'd like to buy 6 more please!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

lol gnoix


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> lol gnoix



oh hi what? do u want me to bu y some for you too?


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Ok sure thx u


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 28, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> I'll buy 100 more tickets 8)



OMG I love this.


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 28, 2015)

kyukon said:


> Is it too late for me to join as an artist? Only six hours left but worth a shot haha.
> I would be offering art like this: x | x | x | x



You from gaia also? Some of the clothes and items in your examples look like stuff from there xD


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

How this is going to work is kinda complicated so I hope everyone understands ;w; 
There were a total of 74 entered people so I just copied your purchased ticket amount in random.org and had it assign each of you a number. Now this number will decided the order of your numbers. 
So roroselle gets #1-10, Norski gets #11-31, snapdragon gets #32-37, ect. Ill calculate all this and publish the full list in a few  
Then I'll assign the artists numbers


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 28, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> View attachment 85404View attachment 85405
> 
> How this is going to work is kinda complicated so I hope everyone understands ;w;
> There were a total of 74 entered people so I just copied your purchased ticket amount in random.org and had it assign each of you a number. Now this number will decided the order of your numbers.
> ...



Yay, I'm soooo excited!!!! nvn


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)

eep very excited to see who i'll be drawing!


----------



## kyukon (Feb 28, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> You from gaia also? Some of the clothes and items in your examples look like stuff from there xD



Yep, I occasionally sell on gaia. :'D


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 28, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> View attachment 85404View attachment 85405
> 
> How this is going to work is kinda complicated so I hope everyone understands ;w;
> There were a total of 74 entered people so I just copied your purchased ticket amount in random.org and had it assign each of you a number. Now this number will decided the order of your numbers.
> ...



This is so cool! However I think next to my name it sais 5 tickets but I actually bought 10 tickets.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 28, 2015)

Shouldn't you assign the artist numbers first? >v<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh derp, I had a brain fart. FORGET WHAT I SAID! /flees from embarassment


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 28, 2015)

So excited to see who i'll draw~ but just a note that i have one commission i have to get done before i can started on the request ;u;


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Ooh, super excited! I woulda totally offered to draw cause more winners, but I can't draw haha. Good luck to everyone


----------



## tobi! (Feb 28, 2015)

i can draw straws


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

So here we go:
here were 74 items in your list. Here they are in random order:

roroselle # 1-10
Norski # 11-31
snapdragon # 32-37 
pengutango #38-58 
DrewDiddy1996 #59-64
Alvery #65-75
emmatheweirdo #76-79
emmatheweirdo #80-92
desy #93-96
GoldieJoan #97-102
desy #103-113
Pnixie #114-119
aleshapie #120-160
ardrey #161-164
Shirohibiki #165-185
snapdragon #186-191
TheCreeperHugz #192-202
Saint_Jimmy #203-229
Rebeth13 #230-235
azukitan #236-239
DarkOnyx #240-242
inthenameofSweden #243-246
Lilliee #247-250
Mr. Marowak #251-262
squirelT #263-264
Cam #265-305
LeilaChan #306-309
aleshapie #310-330
poppet #331-381
Emzy #382-383
Nanobyte #384-391
buuunii #392-395
KainAronoele #396-418
finning #419-422
Nidalee #423-523
Beardo #524-534
Kammeh #535-545
Sej #546-548
honey prince #549-552
Hyogo #553-577
DrewDiddy1996 #578-583
The Peanut Butter Fish #584-599
Adventure9 #600-604
Royce #605-606
*new*kyukon #607-610
Hyogo #611-626
The Hidden Owl #627-647
Kammeh #648-698
MC4pros #699-702
Vizionari #703-713
poppet #714-717
Amilee #718-721
neko-loverx3 #722-725
Cam #726-746
Norski #747-767
*Evee, Beau, and Kyle* #768-788
gnoixaim #789-889
poppet #890-910
lynn105 #911-931
Cam #932-972 
DaCoSim #973-983
Apple2012 #984-985
Evee, Beau, and Kyle #986-1,006
emmatheweirdo #1,007-1,027
ADanishMuffin #1,028-1,031
Mango #1,032-1,052

//whew all done now ill choose the artists number~!


----------



## tobi! (Feb 28, 2015)

ugh anticipation kills :L


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Gl u scrubs B)


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 28, 2015)

JS, I'm missing 100 entries on your list : )


----------



## tobi! (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Gl u scrubs B)



ur da scrub


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> JS, I'm missing 100 entries on your list : )



WHAT I MISSED YOU PLEASE TELL ME YOURE JOKING IM GOING TO CRY


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 28, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> JS, I'm missing 100 entries on your list : )



Lmao this made me laugh really loud and awkwardly.


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 28, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> WHAT I MISSED YOU PLEASE TELL ME YOURE JOKING IM GOING TO CRY



Hahaha, if it's stressful - you can just refund the bells : )


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

ILL FIX IT JUST YOU WAIT


----------



## Allycat (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey! I'm not on the list? Did I forget something?


----------



## Finnian (Feb 28, 2015)

;v; I wonder who I'm drawing!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Finnian said:


> ;v; I wonder who I'm drawing!


Lmfao, imagine if it's me ._.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Hey! I'm not on the list? Did I forget something?



im sO FRUSTERATED OKAY HOW MANY TICKETS DID YOU PURCHASE


----------



## tobi! (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Lmfao, imagine if it's me ._.



lol no


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 28, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> ILL FIX IT JUST YOU WAIT



I can help you if you want <3

& I don't know if others are like this, but if they want the ticket in the order they bought? So instead of wanting all 200 at once, they'd want some in the beginning (when they bought the tickets vs. all bunched together?) JUST AN OPINION, YOU DON'T NEED TO DO THIS T.T;;;;;


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Norski said:


> lol no


Casul, I'm the first person on Finnian's tbt commission list!


----------



## tobi! (Feb 28, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> I can help you if you want <3
> 
> & I don't know if others are like this, but if they want the ticket in the order they bought? So instead of wanting all 200 at once, they'd want some in the beginning (when they bought the tickets vs. all bunched together?) JUST AN OPINION, YOU DON'T NEED TO DO THIS T.T;;;;;


i don't think you can do that on random.org, no? it's be a bit much to enter 200 names for someone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Casul, I'm the first person on Finnian's tbt commission list!



i call hax


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)

eep it would have been easier if you did that throughout the raffle, but either way, im super excited! 
wonder if my tiny 50 tickets will snag me a prize!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 28, 2015)

/cries for you!

Just take your time making the list so that you don't miss anyone's names. Lol


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo = 15 tickets
Allycat = 5 tickets
Kammeh = 10 tickets
Evee, Beau, and Kyle = 20 tickets
gnoixaim = 100 tickets (Wow thank you so much!! Good luck dear) 
desy = 6 tickets 

thESE NUMBERS WILL KILL ME IT MESSED YOU PEOPLE UP IN THE END. ILL BE THROWING YOU IN NEAR THE BOTTOM IM SO SORRY

TO THE RANDOM PERSON NUMBER THINGY I Was going to do that but then it was going to be /so/ much work and like 500000000x more risky for me missing numbers and like 1000000x harder for me to catch it if i did /i would have/ messed up so I decided on this one because as you can see people are already correcting me but its easier to fix ;-;


----------



## tobi! (Feb 28, 2015)

huehehue


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

OkAY IM JUST GOING TO DO THIS AGAIN IM GOING TO SOB UGH

There were 73 items in your list. Here they are in random order:

lynn105 = 20 tickets
Kammeh = 50 tickets
Nidalee = 100 tickets (Wow thank you so much!! Good luck dear)
Evee, Beau, and Kyle = 20 tickets
LeilaChan = 3 tickets
roroselle = 10 tickets
Allycat = 5 tickets
aleshapie = 20 tickets
DaCoSim = 10 tickets
*Evee, Beau, and Kyle* = 20 tickets
Adventure9 = 4 tickets
InfinityFlames = 20 tickets
Royce = 1 ticket
pengutango = 20 tickets
ADanishMuffin = 3 tickets
gnoixaim = 100 tickets (Wow thank you so much!! Good luck dear)
Shirohibiki = 20 tickets
finnin = 3 tickets *free because art*
emmatheweirdo= 3 tickets *free because art*
Lilliee= 3 tickets *free because art*
emmatheweirdo = 20 tickets
Beardo = 10 tickets
MC4pros = 3 tickets *free because art*
poppet = 3 tickets *free because art*
DrewDiddy1996 = 5 tickets
Rebeth13 = 5 tickets
Norski = 20 tickets
Vizionari = 10 tickets
DarkOnyx = 2 tickets
Kammeh = 10 tickets
inthenameofSweden= 3 tickets *free because art*
desy = 10 tickets
honeyprince= 3 tickets *free because art*
gnoixaim = 100 tickets (Wow thank you so much!! Good luck dear)
desy = 6 tickets
poppet = 20 tickets
Emzy = 1 ticket
Hyogo = 15 tickets
The Hidden Owl = 20 tickets
aleshapie = 40 tickets
Saint_Jimmy = 26 tickets
Evee, Beau, and Kyle = 20 tickets
KainAronoele = 22 tickets
buuunii= 3 tickets *free because art*
Nanobyte = 7 tickets
Pnixie = 5 tickets
Amilee = 3 tickets
squirelT=1 ticket
Alvery = 10 tickets
Mr. Marowak = 11 tickets
poppet = 50 tickets
Hyogo = 11 tickets
Cam = 40 tickets
snapdragon = 5 tickets
desy = 3 tickets
Sej = 2 tickets
snapdragon = 5 tickets
GoldieJoan = 5 tickets
neko-loverx3= 3 tickets *free because art*
TheCreeperHugz = 10 tickets
Norski = 20 tickets
azukitan = 3 tickets *free because art*
Mango = 20 tickets
Cam = 20 tickets
InfinityFlames = 20 tickets
The Peanut Butter Fish = 15 tickets
DrewDiddy1996 = 5 tickets
Apple2012 = 1 ticket
emmatheweirdo = 12 tickets
Hyogo = 24 tickets
ardrey= 3 tickets *free because art*
Mewmewmewm= 3 tickets *free because art*
Cam = 40 tickets

//SOBS LOUDLY AT NEW LIST


----------



## pengutango (Feb 28, 2015)

You can do this in excel. Like you can put someone's name multiple times. I did that in my last giveaway. After that, I just copied and pasted it into the list randomizer and randomized it a few times to get everyone's names sorted. No idea if that makes even remote sense. -____- But, then again, I dunno how you plan on doing this since I'm just confused. ^^;


----------



## Finnian (Feb 28, 2015)

wait is finnin me? I don't think i bought any???????????


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 28, 2015)

Finnian said:


> wait is finnin me? I don't think i bought any???????????



I think all the contributing artists get 3 free tickets in the raffle.


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)

Finnian said:


> wait is finnin me? I don't think i bought any???????????



you got 3 as you are participating as an artist, for free!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Finnian said:


> wait is finnin me? I don't think i bought any???????????


You get 3 tickets for free since you're one of the artists.

Ninja'd twice, you nerds :'l


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

azukitan = 3 tickets *free because art*	 1	3
Lilliee= 3 tickets *free because art*	 4	6
honeyprince= 3 tickets *free because art*	 7	9
Mewmewmewm= 3 tickets *free because art*	 10	12
buuunii= 3 tickets *free because art*	 13	15
ardrey= 3 tickets *free because art*	 16	18
emmatheweirdo= 3 tickets *free because art*	 19	21
inthenameofSweden= 3 tickets *free because art*	 22	24
neko-loverx3= 3 tickets *free because art*	 25	27
poppet = 3 tickets *free because art*	 28	30
MC4pros = 3 tickets *free because art*	 31	33
finnin = 3 tickets *free because art*	 34	37
aleshapie = 20 tickets*	 38	58
Apple2012 = 1 ticket*	 59	
The Hidden Owl = 20 tickets*	 60	80
lynn105 = 20 tickets*	 81	101
Hyogo = 11 tickets	 102	113
roroselle = 10 tickets*	 114	124
DarkOnyx = 2 tickets*	 125	126
ADanishMuffin = 3 tickets*	 127	129
Royce = 1 ticket*	 130	
Emzy = 1 ticket	 131	
Sej = 2 tickets*	 132	133
snapdragon = 5 tickets*	 134	139
Shirohibiki = 20 tickets*	 140	160
The Peanut Butter Fish = 15 tickets*	 161	176
DaCoSim = 10 tickets*	 177	187
Rebeth13 = 5 tickets*	 188	193
poppet = 20 tickets	 194	214
Mango = 20 tickets*	 215	235
emmatheweirdo = 20 tickets*	 236	256
Norski = 20 tickets	 257	277
Cam = 20 tickets*	 278	298
Mr. Marowak = 11 tickets*	 299	310
Nidalee = 100 tickets 311	411
Kammeh = 50 tickets*	 412	462
Nanobyte = 7 tickets*	 463	470
Evee, Beau, and Kyle = 20 tickets	 471	491
emmatheweirdo = 12 tickets*	 492	504
Amilee = 3 tickets*	 505	507
gnoixaim = 100 tickets	 508	608
Pnixie = 5 tickets	 609	614
TheCreeperHugz = 10 tickets	 615	625
Beardo = 10 tickets*	 626	636
Saint_Jimmy = 26 tickets*	 637	663
squirelT=1 ticket	 664	
snapdragon = 5 tickets	 665	670
InfinityFlames = 20 tickets	 671	691
DrewDiddy1996 = 5 tickets	 692	697
Hyogo = 24 tickets	 698	722
DrewDiddy1996 = 5 tickets	 723	728
desy = 3 tickets	 729	731
Alvery = 10 tickets	 732	742
KainAronoele = 22 tickets	 743	765
Adventure9 = 4 tickets	 766	770
InfinityFlames = 20 tickets	 771	791
*Evee, Beau, and Kyle* = 20 tickets	 792	812
desy = 10 tickets	 813	823
LeilaChan = 3 tickets	 824	826
GoldieJoan = 5 tickets*	 827	832
Vizionari = 10 tickets*	 833	843
Norski = 20 tickets*	 844	864
aleshapie = 40 tickets	 865	905
Cam = 40 tickets	 906	946
Cam = 40 tickets*	 947	987
pengutango = 20 tickets*	 988	1008
poppet = 50 tickets	 1009	1059
Hyogo = 15 tickets	 1060	1075
Allycat = 5 tickets	 1076	1081
Kammeh = 10 tickets	 1082	1092
Evee, Beau, and Kyle = 20 tickets	 1093	1113
gnoixaim = 100 tickets	 1114	1214
desy = 6 tickets*	 1215	1221

bless gnoxiams heart.


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 28, 2015)

rip me if I messed anything up. I hope you understood my PM. : )


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> rip me if I messed anything up. I hope you understood my PM. : )



I totally got you~

- - - Post Merge - - -

TheCreeperHugz = azukitan 
Gnoixaim = Lilliee
InfinityFlames = honeyprince
Pengutango = mewmewmewm
Pengutango = buuunii 
Cam = ardrey
Allycat = finnian 
Finnin = poppet 
Gnoixaim = MC4pros
Cam = kyokon
Cam = emmatheweirdo
Norski = emmathewirdo 
Nidalee = inthenameofsweden 
Nidalee = neko-loverx3 




- - - Post Merge - - -

check to make sure I got it right and if i didnt just straight out correct me lolol


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 28, 2015)

OH MY GOD PENGU I'M ROLLING RIGHT NOW OH MY GOSH (＞人＜ i feel like we're connected somehow at this point XD lol~
Congrats to all of the winners!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 28, 2015)

grats to the winners


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Great, four people won twice.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Great, three people won twice.



:/ I find that kinda unfair...


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

Norski said:


> :/ I find that kinda unfair...



I know its like ugh /: What ever its random so I can't do anything but still :/


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)

didn't win shat! woo
ahah either way, yay im pleased that im drawing for finnyy <33


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Couldn't you have excluded their names/numbers if they already won a prize?


----------



## azukitan (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Couldn't you have excluded their names/numbers if they already won a prize?



Yarr, I second this.


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 28, 2015)

Congratulations to all the winners! And a big thank you to neko for organizing the raffle! You deserve a huge rest now that it's over ahaha.


----------



## pengutango (Feb 28, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> OH MY GOD PENGU I'M ROLLING RIGHT NOW OH MY GOSH (＞人＜ i feel like we're connected somehow at this point XD lol~
> Congrats to all of the winners!!



OMG, are you for real?! XD That's hilarious. We really are. 

And whoo! Excited and congrats to all the other winners~ :3


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 28, 2015)

congrats to all the winners! i'm totally jelly


----------



## pengutango (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for holding this giveaway, Neko~


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 28, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> I totally got you~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hi, please take my name off botH wins.

Thank you : ) You can give it to others that obviously deserve it more.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> Hi, please take my name off botH wins.
> 
> Thank you : ) You can give it to others that obviously deserve it more.



Are you sure you don't want to keep at least one?


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> I totally got you~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ohh yayy


----------



## kassie (Feb 28, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners. I would have entered but I don't usually have any luck with raffles.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 28, 2015)

Congrats winners!!

Lmao double congrats to the ones that won twice.

It's a randomizer so no one should complain tbh.... enjoy! :3


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Ohh yayy



Hey! It would be super of you if you could either PM/VM me of the character(s) you'd like me to draw, and which option you'd prefer (3 single character art or 2 couple art).


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

selcouth said:


> Congratulations to the winners. I would have entered but I don't usually have any luck with raffles.



This is the first raffle ive _ever_ won- and believe me I've entered a LOT

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyprince said:


> Hey! It would be super of you if you could either PM/VM me of the character(s) you'd like me to draw, and which option you'd prefer (3 single character art or 2 couple art).




Okie-Dokie


----------



## azukitan (Feb 28, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> Hi, please take my name off botH wins.
> 
> Thank you : ) You can give it to others that obviously deserve it more.



The 'Most Giving Person' award goes to Mia! Q__Q <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

I suggested the idea to make it fair for everyone and only Azu noticed it :'l

Baaaw curse you Cam for winning three times.


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I suggested the idea to make it fair for everyone and only Azu noticed it :'l
> 
> Baaaw curse you Cam for winning three times.



don't worry i was agreeing im my head, but yeah~~


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 28, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Are you sure you don't want to keep at least one?



Nah, it's ok. I hoard enough art, or at least - that's what I'm told : ) 
Great giveaway though Neko <3<3 I'm glad I was able to help ^^


----------



## kyukon (Feb 28, 2015)

Congrats to the winners o/
Somehow I also think it's a little unfair that multiple wins be allowed, it's kind of against the point of the raffle ' v' ....

Alas, will the winner please pm ky*u*kon what they want done, thanks!


----------



## tobi! (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I suggested the idea to make it fair for everyone and only Azu noticed it :'l
> 
> Baaaw curse you Cam for winning three times.


i noticed u senpai!


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 28, 2015)

Aw man, if I had known we could win more than once I would have entered waaay more times ;;
Oh well, congrats to the winners~ I'm bummed I didn't get anything but at least the tbt will go to some great artists :')


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I suggested the idea to make it fair for everyone and only Azu noticed it :'l
> 
> Baaaw curse you Cam for winning three times.



I noticed too. I understand your logic. Sadly, I don't think there was a rule that someone could only win once though 
Would be cool if once won, the rest of their numbers were taken off and the artists were rematched with another number, to give more ppl the ability to win some, but beggars can't be choosers.
They can be awesome though and give up a win to give other ppl a chance, but that'd be all up to them ^^

Either way, think this was an awesome raffle!
Congratulations to the winners, some ppl have much better luck than others xD (me being a HUGE other, lol)


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I suggested the idea to make it fair for everyone and only Azu noticed it :'l
> 
> Baaaw curse you Cam for winning three times.



It's a random draw. It's a fair as I can get it realistically tbh. 
I can't revoke other winners win because it's 'not fair' while I get it I just can't actually do it because it's not my position to do that. 
The double winners are able to give up a slot and gnoixaim gave up both of theirs so yeah :,)

If I ever do another raffle or someone else makes one they can see this and make a 'only win once' rule ;w;


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 28, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> Nah, it's ok. I hoard enough art, or at least - that's what I'm told : )
> Great giveaway though Neko <3<3 I'm glad I was able to help ^^



How the heck do you have so much tbt??? O _O that's insane lol, no wonder you bought so many tickets xD
Nonetheless, you're a very kind soul ^^


----------



## buuunii (Feb 28, 2015)

kyukon said:


> Congrats to the winners o/
> Somehow I also think it's a little unfair that multiple wins be allowed, it's kind of against the point of the raffle ' v' ....
> 
> Alas, will the winner please pm ky*u*kon what they want done, thanks!



Kyu yeah hey im the winner so liek draw everything fur me i thanx bai


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Hey! It would be super of you if you could either PM/VM me of the character(s) you'd like me to draw, and which option you'd prefer (3 single character art or 2 couple art).



justtt gimme a sec


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 28, 2015)

kyukon said:


> Congrats to the winners o/
> Somehow I also think it's a little unfair that multiple wins be allowed, it's kind of against the point of the raffle ' v' ....
> 
> Alas, will the winner please pm ky*u*kon what they want done, thanks!



Ah did I spell your username wrong? Sorry I was in a hurry I just wanted to switch to my phone and lay down ;-; sorry


----------



## ardrey (Feb 28, 2015)

dang Cam won 3 times? that's some crazy luck lol xD Props to neko though for organizing the raffle


----------



## kyukon (Feb 28, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Kyu yeah hey im the winner so liek draw everything fur me i thanx bai



 Ohoho i see what you did there  (? 3?)
You are a winner in my heart but not on paper !! I'm sorry it must be as so!!
 。・゜・(ノД`)・゜・。

- - - Post Merge - - -



neko-loverx3 said:


> Ah did I spell your username wrong? Sorry I was in a hurry I just wanted to switch to my phone and lay down ;-; sorry



Ah, it's not a big problem, no worries! ( *｀ω?)
I just wanted to make sure the winner didn't find any discrepancy! You've worked hard!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 28, 2015)

kyukon said:


> Ohoho i see what you did there  (? 3?)
> You are a winner in my heart but not on paper !! I'm sorry it must be as so!!
> 。・゜・(ノД`)・゜・。



B-but.. Kyuuuu noooo!

。：゜(；?∩｀；)゜：。


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)

when are the artist going to get their share?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 1, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> I totally got you~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



WAIT I WON SOMETHING????????????????????????????????

- - - Post Merge - - -



poppet said:


> when are the artist going to get their share?



You won a chibi from me B)

- - - Post Merge - - -



poppet said:


> didn't win shat! woo
> ahah either way, yay im pleased that im drawing for finnyy <33



Wait your drawing for me????!!!!
I'm so happy I could die


----------



## doveling (Mar 1, 2015)

Finnian said:


> WAIT I WON SOMETHING????????????????????????????????
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



the format was pretty confusing, but yeah i am woooo!!
ahah send me a pm with what you want drawn <3!!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 1, 2015)

I WON!!??

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm SO over the moon right now!

looks like I got Finnian
extremely happy! Your art is beautiful


----------



## Finnian (Mar 1, 2015)

Allycat said:


> I WON!!??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm SO over the moon right now!



from me I think?


----------



## Allycat (Mar 1, 2015)

Finnian said:


> from me I think?



I only put in 5 tickets, my odds were extremely minuscule!
Anyways, I'm so happy! Your art makes me sing!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 1, 2015)

Allycat said:


> I only put in 5 tickets, my odds were extremely minuscule!
> Anyways, I'm so happy! Your art makes me sing!



Pm me with your request! ;v;


----------



## Allycat (Mar 1, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Pm me with your request! ;v;



Sure thing


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh god
I won
I'm so happy @_______________________________________@
I Need a moment to be happy whooo
Oh wow I won twice o_o SweetMcnuggies
Thank you so much!


----------



## Lilliee (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm so confused what.

Who am i drawing for? D:


----------



## roroselle (Mar 1, 2015)

congrats winners!

you lucky bumzzz<3


----------



## azukitan (Mar 1, 2015)

Hnnng, this is still bothering me. One of my friends brought this to my attention: Shouldn't there be 14 winners, as stated in your first post, instead of 9? It is common practice in raffles for the host to redraw if a winner pops up more than once, so a formal rule isn't even needed :/


----------



## Lilliee (Mar 1, 2015)

After reading through the posts and replies – I feel kind of bothered by the whole thing now. 

   When you posted that there were an unlimited amount of tickets, I assumed it was to ‘buy as much as you like for increased chances’, not ‘to win multiple times’. 
   There are 3 people who won multiple times. You don’t have to revoke everyone. Make them give up their duplicates. Heck, they can choose which artist to keep. That opens up 4 new slots, with the addition of 2 which Mia gave up. That’s 6 unique individuals that could have a chance. The people who won multiple times will still get an artwork. 
   But what’s done is done, I guess. While I appreciate your efforts in hosting this raffle, I cannot agree with the way you handled the results and your “justification”.


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 1, 2015)

OMG I NEVER WIN THINGS IM SO EXCITED! THANK YOU ARTISTS SO MUCH FOR THE OPPORTUNITY

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> I suggested the idea to make it fair for everyone and only Azu noticed it :'l
> 
> Baaaw curse you Cam for winning three times.



Dont worry I am iving up 2 of my wins XD. I would like to keep Emmatheweirdo's art, please! Please choose new winners for the others! I want some others to get a chance at it.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

Are we gonna be redrawing?


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2015)

Doubt it entirely, those double winners tho lmao


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm just gonna put this out their because the whole reason for this raffle was a fun experience and everyone is putting lot's of pressure on the raffle creator..  he/she never said that no one couldn't win twice so honestly I don't know why some people are acting so suprised. Even though winning more than once doesn't seem fair it happened and we need to deal with it maturely. I don't want to get any hate but everyone should just leave him/her alone. 
The reality is that the majority of the people who won twice bought more tickets than most of us.. so yeah.. *awkwardly flees*


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats to the winners~


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm so confused. xc Some people are giving up their wins?? Are there going to be new winners?


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

So four slots are open I believe.


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 1, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I'm so confused. xc Some people are giving up their wins?? Are there going to be new winners?


Well, I personally felt like winning three times was a bit much, plus I wanted others to get some art instead of hogging three artists' prizes.


----------



## buuunii (Mar 1, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Hnnng, this is still bothering me. One of my friends brought this to my attention: Shouldn't there be 14 winners, as stated in your first post, instead of 9? It is common practice in raffles for the host to redraw if a winner pops up more than once, so a formal rule isn't even needed :/



I agree that this was supposed to be a nice little raffle but this is true.
It said there would be *14* winners.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, idk what we're gonna do. Would it be fair to redraw? I'd happily give up my slot so we can redraw.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2015)

Just let the multi-winners rub their luck all over themselves, we don't want to put Neko through anymore stress.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 1, 2015)

```

```
Also, some artists have started the art already*fake coughing in the background*


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Also, some artists have started the art already*fake coughing in the background*



yeah :L
gg i guess


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Here are the second batch of winners because some winners gave up their slots because of multiple complaints of others who didnt win. 

Hyogo won Lillies art! 
emmatheweirdo  won MC4pros art! 
desy won Kyokon art! 
poppet won Ardrey art!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Here are the second batch of winners because some winners gave up their slots because of multiple complaints of others who didnt win.


I feel bad for starting a riot now..


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Mar 1, 2015)

so heres an updated list 

TheCreeperHugz won azukitan art!
Hyogo won Lilliee art!
InfinityFlames won honeyprince art!
Pengutango won mewmewmewm art!
Pengutango won buuunii art!
Poppet won ardrey art!
Allycat won  finnian art! 
Finnin won poppet art!
emmatheweirdo won MC4pros art!
Desy won kyukon art!
Cam won emmatheweirdo art!
Norski won emmathewirdo art!
Nidalee won inthenameofsweden art!
Nidalee won neko-loverx3 art!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Mar 1, 2015)

Tisk Tisk*

Lol, congrats to all the winners as well to the new ones.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I feel bad for starting a riot now..



No reason to feel bad! Say what you wanna say--it's better than having a lot of pent-up anger.

Also, congrats, dude! 8)



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> he/she never said that no one couldn't win twice so honestly I don't know why some people are acting so suprised



I can play Devil's Advocate to this: neko never stated people could win multiple times, either 

Hahaha, but enough with all this pettiness. Overall, I'm thankful to the host for creating this raffle and everyone who contributed <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2015)

azukitan said:


> No reason to feel bad! Say what you wanna say--it's better than having a lot of pent-up anger.
> 
> Also, congrats, dude! 8)


There's always the chance where people can't take opinions for **** so I still feel a little bad that it wasn't respected but at the same time, it was because it wasn't completely ignored.

If I got it the first time, I'd feel like I earnt it, but the fact people gave up their slots (or atleast most, still double winners around) is really...generous of them.

Also, it'd help if I knew what Lilliee's art looked like lmao.

...
You're alright Gnoixaim, you're pretty chill for giving so much and not wanting anything in return even though you won not only once but twice.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> *snip snip* Also, it'd help if I knew what Lilliee's art looked like lmao. *snip snip*



They have a single art example, can you not see it?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Mar 1, 2015)

azukitan said:


> No reason to feel bad! Say what you wanna say--it's better than having a lot of pent-up anger.
> 
> Also, congrats, dude! 8)
> 
> ...



Meh. Even though you are right on this what's done is done and everything worked out well in the end.

Rules should of been a little more clear but as it was Nero's raffle he was and is entitled to his own rules. Lol

Anyways I'm also gonna stop now.

Thanks Neko for the great raffle and congrats to the winners.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> They have a single art example, can you not see it?


Proves I can't notice anything lmfao, just saw it.


----------



## buuunii (Mar 1, 2015)

I think this whole thing got blown out of proportion
But what done is done. Congrats to the winners.
I got excited when cam gave me one of their wins before the redraw xP

Will the winner of my art please message me with what you want.
Warning: I won't be able to get started until the middle of the week or so.
I have midterms :/


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 1, 2015)

emmatheweirdo, please send me refs! You have won *three pixel chibis* from me~ c:
 Just know that I won't be able to get started until mid - March.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Proves I can't notice anything lmfao, just saw it.



Ah okay you got me worried I was like D: can other people not see the images too??? 
Congrats on winning too


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2015)

Just waiting for confirmation from Lilliee before I go naggin' em'


----------



## kyukon (Mar 1, 2015)

Can you please correct the spelling of my username..... = w=
And will Desy please contact me about the art? Thank you!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Mar 1, 2015)

kyukon said:


> Can you please correct the spelling of my username..... = w=
> And will Desy please contact me about the art? Thank you!



Dang I'm so sorry again! 
It's corrected asdfghjkl


----------



## ardrey (Mar 1, 2015)

oooh, i got poppet  please contact me about what you would like!


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 1, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Here are the second batch of winners because some winners gave up their slots *because of multiple complaints of others who didnt win. *
> 
> Hyogo won Lillies art!
> emmatheweirdo  won MC4pros art!
> ...



LOL, I can't help but laugh at the bolded part.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 1, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, I can't help but laugh at the bolded part.



It is pretty funny! A good way to poke fun and lighten the mood tbh.


----------



## buuunii (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't find any of this funny.
*wears joker costume* >:T


----------



## doveling (Mar 2, 2015)

oh i won! yay ardrey!!
i'll pm them when im on my laptop

also asking yet again, when are artists going to be given their bell share?
i don't care for the bells really, hell you can split my share,i just don't want people getting ripped off.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Mar 2, 2015)

poppet said:


> oh i won! yay ardrey!!
> i'll pm them when im on my laptop
> 
> also asking yet again, when are artists going to be given their bell share?
> i don't care for the bells really, hell you can split my share,i just don't want people getting ripped off.


They're going out later today. 
I've been flippen busy and didn't want to rush and mess up tbh.


----------

